# Pen Picture? I have no clue.



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Iv been ok with most of the paperwork, well with mums help. I cant remember alot of my childhood.

But im onto the pen picture. Im slightly confused.

What do I write?


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

We wrote about what we looked like mainly, size, height, and what sort of body shape we have.  Then we mentioned hair colour, hair length. Just describe yourself as best you can, we also mentioned that I have an evil laugh, so little traits like that.


Hope this helps,


Maccer xxx


----------

